# ABTs w/ QVIEW



## dirtyhalos (May 25, 2010)

stuffed with cream cheese, green onion, cheddar... bacon wrapped, and brushed with bbq sauce


----------



## marty catka (May 26, 2010)

The BBQ sauce is a nice touch.  Those look good!


----------



## rbranstner (May 26, 2010)

I am going to be making some ABT's this weekend. I haven't made any since last summer. I have really been slacking.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 26, 2010)

Lookin' good!

Thanks for the QView!


----------

